# Nc black lab mix found laying on his dead owner-needs a home or rescue



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Esquire*

Esquire


GOT THIS FROM lady Mary that is keeping him outside in a kennel

I* live in Stoneville, NC; he is with me. His name is Esquire. He would make someone a wonderful companion. His owner was 78 yrs old. He was her baby; she had no other family. He is neutered, utd on shots, hw preventative, frontline, housebroken. Great boy; the vet he went to said he was very well taken care of. If I can bring him to someone, I will be glad to. Thank you so much for any help. I want so bad to get him to someone to give him the attention he was used to....I have 5 dogs myself, and would still keep him but with the one going through chemo, just cant afford to take on another.

I have to take my dog to Greensboro in the morning for his chemo so will be away from email. If you need to reach me my cell is 336-453-4016.*


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Is there any info on how old he is?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jason*

Jason

He is 2 years old!

Esquire will be 2 yrs old next month. If anyone would like to speak to me about him, you may call me at home 336-548-1974. Sorry I was not in the office to see the emails today but I do check my work email from home so feel free to continue to use this email address.
Mary
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very happy news!!!!!*

My friend Trish in Pittsboro, NC, sent Esquire out to a bunch of her friends and a wonderful family in NC is adopting Esquire!!

Here is Mary's Ecstatic Email:


*I just heard from Pam and YES, she is taking him!!!!!! *Thank you so much for your help with this!! You guys are great!!! *Esquire thanks you TOOOOO!!*

DOING HAPPY DANCE!!!!:--happy::hyper::appl::--heart::--big_grin:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is esquire, now Clarance, with new mom, pam and my friend trish!!!*

*HERE IS ESQUIRE, NOW CLARANCE, WITH NEW MOM, PAM AND MY FRIEND TRISH!!!*

Hi everybody!

*Esquire (renamed..."Clarance"...after the angel from the movie, "It's A Wonderful Life").....has arrived!!!

*These were taken at our place, the first few minutes Pam and this darling puppy arrived! He is the sweetest puppy in the world.......looks like a full lab......just seems to love everybody, as if he's known you his whole life. 

Thank you, Mary for saving his life and thank you, Karen, for sending this story to me. And thank you, Pam, for making our dream come true....to find this precious pup a wonderful home he so deserves.

God bless you all!

Enjoy the pics! 

Love,
Trish


Clarance and Pam arrived! Clarance is taking Pam for a walk. LOLOL Since his deceased owner was 78 years old, I doubt Clarance has been on a leash very often. Pam was very patient, even with her arm in a sling due to shoulder surgery recently. I know Clarance's first human can truly rest in peace now...watching all of this from above, as I believe she is.


A match made in Heaven....literally


Trish sneaks another hug in!


(My Bill just ripped his jeans on one of our fence posts...oops...lol)....but have you ever seen a happier, more beautiful face on a pup in your life???


Clarance says, "Thank you, Mama Pam, for giving me a new life and for letting me be with you forever and ever more. I really needed to be loved again...and to be able to give love again. You made this possible and I will always love you...endlessly".

What a happy ending to an incredible, heart wrenching story.

Prayers answered!!!
TRISH
Amen.

"To the world you are just one person.
But to a rescued animal, you are the world".


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

This story makes my heart smile. Thanks Karen, for all that you do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romeo*

Romeo

One saved Happy dog makes it all worthwhile!
ALL I did was email my Friend, Trish in NC and she sent out to all her friends, and Pam, the perfect fit stepped forward.


----------

